# Louvre Router Bit



## LastMinuteWoodworker (24 Feb 2021)

Evening All,
I’ve made some fantastic plantation shutters for the kitchen yet still need to finish of the louvres on my router table. I thought I’d be able to get a Louvre bit within 24/48 hours yet I can’t find one that isn’t from the US/China and takes a month.
Does anyone know where I can find one? Or perhaps is there a different name? Or is there perhaps a differently named bit that I could use?
Many thanks,
Tom


----------



## Droogs (24 Feb 2021)

do you mean one of these, a bullnose bit?


----------



## Inspector (25 Feb 2021)

You could get a sharpening service to re-profile a straight bit and make sure your fence fits tight against it. 

Or tilt the table saw and with fingerboards and guards in place run them over the blade in 4 passes. Once done sand the edges. 

Or you can make a sled with a recess with the agles built in and run it through the thicknesser. Again sanding the edges to final shape. 

Depends how many you need. Lots and lots and you'll want the router bit and lots more than that a shaper set with accompanying sharper but for a few doors the saw or thicknesser is the go. 

Unless you want to hang plane it like they used to do. 

Pete


----------



## LastMinuteWoodworker (25 Feb 2021)

Inspector said:


> u could get a sharpening service to re-profile a straight bit and make sure your fence fits tight against it.


That could be a good idea. The “trial” I’m on for the kitchen only requires 33 louvres as they’re cafe style, but if it goes well I think running away to South America and changing my name would be the easier option as I’ll need to repeat hundreds of times.
I’m also not allowed to use the word thicknesser in the house as my wife said unless I stop going on she’ll leave me although that could also solve my problem...


----------



## Inspector (25 Feb 2021)

Maybe you should screw them up.  Then you'll be off the hook. On the other hand the Mini-stress of Finances will never approve any more tools. Maybe order the router bit and do something else in the mean time. A sharpening service will take some time too.

Pete


----------



## Cabinetman (25 Feb 2021)

How about a rounding over cutter, just turn the wood over to do it from both sides, I bet you already have one of those. Ian


----------



## Inspector (25 Feb 2021)

"Last" is looking for bits like these. 








Rockler Shutter Louver Router Bits - 1/2" Shank


This unique router bit is specifically designed to quickly machine the slats for louvered shutters. Unconditional guarantee.




www.rockler.com




Pete


----------



## sammy.se (27 Feb 2021)

I'm afraid I can't help beyond a simple Google search, but I'm really interested in how you built these, and sourced the parts needed? 
Making these shutters is on my to do list

Can you share some more info on your process?


----------



## Doug B (27 Feb 2021)

Looking @Inspector’s link might you get away with an architrave cutter something like this 








Trend 46/401X8MMTC Bearing guided architrave cutter


Bearing guided architrave cutter




www.trenddirectuk.com


----------

